# 6-Liter Air Compressors Under 200-Euro Review



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm currently kicking around the idea of adding a small air compressor to my workshop. Since I really don't plan on painting my house or nailing on a new roof anytime soon, I figured a small 6-liter tank version would suffice for keeping the tire pressure up and blowing dust and debris out of places it shouldn't be. Here's a list of a some of the ones I've researched to compare various models.

Amazon and eBay have a plethora of compressor models in this range with all the major brand names. There's also a lot of models that look remarkably alike; the Kawasaki, Matrix, Scheppach and Stier are identical. I'm not sure which is the original and which is the copy.

These units are typically built with a 1.5-kw/0.5-HP oil-free electric compressor motor, an 8-bar/125-PSI maximum pressure and provide a 6-liter/1-gallon air tank. Also included are one or two gauges, a Quick Release Connector (QRC) for the air hose an on-off switch and some means to wrap the power cord. So while they all are pretty much the same, one of the things that made a few stand out was noise level.

*THEY'RE LOUD! *

Most of these size air compressors are operating at or above 90dB so exposure to this level of noise, especially in a small garage without ear protection, could be an significant safety issue. These models stood out from the pack in terms of how quiet they are; the Weldinger FK 95 Compact, the Hitachi EC28M and Cevik Low Noise 6l. All rated at just under 70dB. (YouTube links below).

The quietest compressor in this range I found was the ThorLabs PTA512 which is rated at an incredible 30dB at 1-meter! They've done this by incorporating what looks like a refrigerator compressor motor inside a steel housing. Not sure how well it works, but the design is interesting. I've linked the owners manual below.

*Things to look for when comparing models - *

*Materials* - All of them are built with a steel tank and a small valve to drain condensation out of the tank. The tanks are typically welded or bolted to steel frame or "roll cage" to which the compressor is mounted. Some leave everything exposed, while others cover the compressor with a plastic body. From the Amazon reports, these plastic bodies do not seem to fare well so odds are good they will end up cracked or broken at some point.

*Location of the Power Switch, Gauges and QRC*- These are either incorporated into the plastic housing or simply mounted to a metal face plate. Some have the regulator and/or QRC on the side. The Cevik has two QRCs; one in front and one on the side. Personally I like everything up front.

*Number of Gauges* - It's about 50/50 with the gauges; some only have a tank pressure gauge, while others also include a second gauge to show operating pressure which you can set with the regulator.

*Cable Management* - Most but not all have a couple of hooks, either plastic or metal, on the back or side so you can secure the power cord to keep it all tidy when it's put away.

*Air Line Tubes* - All units have an air line from the compressor to the tank. Some use copper tube, others use braided steel lines, while others use plastic tubes. Look closely when choosing a model.

*On-Off Switch* - Locations and types of switches vary. Some use a lever type, other a rocker while other still use a push button.

*Noise -* The single piston compressors are generally very loud, upwards of 90dB. In close proximity, it will not be fun to be around these for very long. The latest trend in offering quieter compressors in this range is the dual-piston compressor design which is shown below the Cevik compressor. It's worth listening to a few YouTube comparisons to understand the difference between a 90dB and a 60dB air compressor. This YouTube clip is for two larger models, but the difference between a single and dual piston compressor is impressive - 




*Other things to look for* - Check for the location and configuration of the on/off switch and electrical protection (fuse or breaker). Location of the pressure release valve is somewhere on the tank or accessible on the manifold from the face plate or plastic body. Also note the location of the QRC that it's not going to pinch your fingers if it's reset too far into the face plate or plastic housing.

*Break In Period -*
Many air compressor manufacturers recommend that before you use the unit, to open the tank drain valve and letting the unit run for 20-30 minutes as this will help the pistons seat properly.

You'll find these companies make slightly different versions of their compressors so be sure to check through their product list for the one that's right for you. If you have any personal experience with these sorts of air compressors, it would be interesting to hear what you like or don't like about the units you use. There's a picture at the bottom with a small list I put together. It doesn't include prices but they're all somewhere between 100-200 Euro depending on where you prefer to shop.

*Making It a Bit Quieter - *

Here's a few ideas of things you can do to help quiet a compressor - (1) Use anti-vibration mats. A nice 0.75" rubber pads used for washing machines will help isolate the unit from the floor. (2) Build a wooden box and pad the inside of the box with insulation or with a thick layer of rubber. (3) If you have a closet or cabinet in your workshop, keep it in there and use a hose reel to reach things you're working on.

WELDINGER FK 95 (in German)





Hitachi EC28M (North America only)













































































































[smiley=book2.gif] *Some product literature links*
https://www.stuermer-machines.com/compressed-air-technology/compressed-air-technology-piston-compressors/airboy-2001230/
https://www.stuermer-machines.com/compr ... e-2000080/
https://www.stuermer-machines.com/compr ... e-2000085/
https://www.manualslib.com/manual/13884 ... e=9#manual
https://www.einhell.de/shop/en-de/tc-ac-190-6-8-of.html
https://www.guede.com/sys/dl/50089_ml.pdf
https://www.metabo-hpt.com/docs/default ... 44963966_2
https://www.metabo.com/t3/fileadmin/met ... enz_en.pdf
https://www.parkerbrand.co.uk/fileuploa ... 712965.pdf
https://www.manualslib.com/manual/10942 ... 0-8-6.html
https://manuals.coolblue.be/41/stanley- ... -pices.pdf
https://www.varo.com/en-gb/31/10192/c/c ... erplus-air
https://weldinger.de/WELDINGER-Fluester ... 95-compact
https://www.thorlabs.com/drawings/326f0 ... Manual.pdf


----------

